# Besoin d'aide pour faire une image cd.



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2001)

Je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac et j'aimerai savoir comment faire une
image d'un cd audio avec toast 4.1
Quand j'essai, toast veut me sortir les tracks....

Merci d'avance !


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (9 Janvier 2001)

Quelle est l'utilite de faire une image d'un cd audio ?
Tu as peut etre des raisosn, moi je n'en vois pas !

Copie les  pistes et ensuite tu les graves a nouveau ou alors tu graves en direct un nouveau cd ! CE sera la meilleure image


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2001)

dans la barre de menu sous utilitaire il me semble qu'il y a un menu creer une image disque sinon referes toi a l'aide de toast
@+ steph


----------



## bengilli (13 Janvier 2001)

en effet toast 4.1 (en version pro ou deluxe) te permet de faire une image disque depuis la barre de menus.
`Sinon tu as d'autre utilitaires : Shrinkwrap qui est en shareware sur le site d'alladin
ou diskcopy qui t'ai donné avec ton OS

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------

